# knee surgery for cat



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

long story short when i took one of my hedgies into the vet yesterday i also took in one of my cats who isn't feeling well (waiting on labs) and found out that along w being sick he is going to need knee surgery cuz it is popping out of place and causing arthritis build up in the knee along with the pain of the popping out of place (he's had trouble walking the last few days). vet wants to do a knee surgery (expensive at that) that doesn't include pins. he basically will drill out the hole the knee cap sits in making it deeper so it sits better and tightening the ligaments around it to hold it in place. he says 99% of the time it works out fine and stays, but i have my doubts on how he could get it to stay without the pins. anyway wondering if anyone has a cat that had knee surgery, what kind of knee surgery, if it has stayed in place after, how the cat did with the surgery, and any complications. thanks. oh and yes he's on glucosomine now as a preprep kinda thing for the surgery, but mainly to help stop the progression of the arthritis.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We've had ACL reconstruction on both hind knees of our Golden Retriever, but that is a totally different problem than you are talking about and it is obviousy a dog!!  Our boy did great though. The first few days were rough but we made it and he runs like mad now.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah for some reason i don't think i'd be quite so nervous if it was one of my dogs and they are the same size as my cat lol. maybe it's cuz i just lost my kitten in june on his first birthday to leukemia and lymphoma so i'm a little hypersensitive when it comes to my other cats. and his healing with 2 terriers running around will be interesting, but maybe they will suprise me like they did with the kitten. when the kitten got sick, before he was even diagnosed with the cancer, my seizure alert dog kept smelling the kittens chest (which is where the cancer started) and following him around, would not let him out of his site, he knew something was wrong with his brother so maybe he will be the same way with this cats surgery.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow. They really are so much more intuitive that we give them credit for!! Hope things go well whatever you decide to do. Sorry I"m not more help...


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

finally got the labs back. turns out his white blood cell count is elevated and the vet is thinking it is because of allergies to something environmental (maybe something in the new house) or possibly something in the Blue food since i had started to switch them over to that a few weeks ago. going to wean him off the blue and try a different food. last food he was on he was also allergic to something in it which made him vomit after every time he ate. grrrr one day i will find one that will be okay for his sensitive system, i thought the blue would be okay since it has done well for sensitivities before, but guess not for him. guess the whole household has allergies :roll: now to prepare for his surgery since we know it's nothing more serious. he's also putting him on a european antiinflamatory for his legs to help with his discomfort before the surgery, but we have to monitor it carefully since the dosaging is different than typical for the united states and it can cause kidney or liver (don't remember which) failure and death.


----------

